# hog hunting in middle ga



## Rabbit09 (Apr 22, 2012)

looking for a club in middle ga to run my hog dogs. even if i can only hunt outside of deer an turkey season. if anyone knows anywhere  comment or pm please thank you


----------



## Rabbit09 (Apr 24, 2012)

bttt


----------



## reflexman (Apr 24, 2012)

*kite*

look for clubs near kite or a bit south they r ate up with hogs.


----------



## Rabbit09 (Apr 25, 2012)

ill join a club just about anywhere if there is enough hogs to make it worth it..anybody got anything??


----------



## DoeMaster (May 16, 2012)

We could accomodate 1 "Hog Only" member in our 1250 ac lease in Houston County, GA.  The membership will cost  $500 and allow you to hunt hogs year-round except during deer and turkey seasons.  The 20 club members primairly hunt deer and don't like the hogs tearing up there food plots.  Many hogs just get shot and left on the ground to rot.  A few members still hunt hogs when it's not deer season and one has hog dogs but lives out-of-state.  You could run your dogs no problem.  We have a year-round hog control permit already approved. Property borders Big Indian Creek, and has a large powerline and gas line running through it. Well established club with nice camp area and shooting range. This is a family oriented club near Hawkinsville, GA off Hwy 341. Call Pat Patterson at (478) 542-3287 if interested.


----------

